
Satellite data for June shows 88% year-on-year increase in Amazon deforestation - anigbrowl
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/07/brazil-amazon-deforestation-surged-june-bolsonaro-190703153738157.html
======
daniel-cussen
I was talking to a person in ecology and they told me the only real driver for
deforestation is the interest rate, which has been rising lately.

